# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  kerkoj ndihm nga  ju  te  nderum

## besimI_KS

pershndetje  si  jeni   me  duhet nje  sqarim apo   nje ndihm nga ju  te  nderum    une  e kam nje  problem se  per momentin e  kam   ne pc  systemin   microsoft  windows xp profesional  2002  serivse pack 2   e  po    du me   insatalu servise pack 3  edhe   kur  poe  bej  formatin    me  cd   te   xp servise pack  po  e  bej   ama  diqka   nuk  poe  kam kjaret   at  sistem  spo  e  fshin nga nga  disku C me nje    fjala po  me  bohet   me  dy  sisteme    gjat   dhezjez  se  pc  e  di  se  mi  qet   dy mundesi  te  kyqjes   une nuk  poe di  se  si me fshi  at  servis pask  2  nga   disku C  apo  duhet  me bo  naj veprim tjeter   para  se me   bo  format me  cd   te   xp  servis  pasck 3
edhe  pse   une me  cd  te  servis pack 3  e  bej   format  diskun C sdi  sa  jam i   kjaret    ne ket   problem timin   se  edhe  shum  nuk  kam njohuri   deshta te  kerkoj ndihm   nga ju    zoti  ju  shpreblevt  me te  mira  .

----------


## Vinjol

e  thjeshte       formato  pc  instalo  windows  te   ri

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

sp3 mund ta besh install mbi sp2 pa probleme
ne qofte se ti do qe te besh install nga fillimi (clean install) atehere ndiq te njejten procedure qe bere kur instalove windowsin

ne kete faze ti duhet ti besh delete te gjitha partition



pastaj tek ajo qe ngelet bej installimin (NTFS)



http://support.microsoft.com/kb/978307
http://www.buildeasypc.com/sw/windows_xp.htm
http://www.petri.co.il/install_windows_xp_pro.htm

----------


## white_snake

SP3 instalohet si update e paketave te me hershme (Sp2 ne rastin tend).
Mund ta besh si update, automatikisht midis windows updates te cilen mund ta aktivizosh nga 'Control panel-> Secutity Settings-> Automatic Updates.

Ose mund ta besh manualisht duke shkarkuar SP3 nga http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl...ils.aspx?id=24 e pastaj instaloje.

----------


## besimI_KS

o  flm shum shum  per  ndihemen     tuaj  ja  di per  nder   shum te  madh   zoti  ju shperbleft   me te  mira     se e rregullova     edhe nje her  flm shum shum

----------

